# Salon Hair Colour VS. Drugstore Hair Colour



## LRG (May 29, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Sorry if this has been posted before.. I did a quick search but couldn't find anything that matched exactly.

Anway, I've never ever used drugstore hair colour on my hair.. I've always gone to the salon. I have light brown/dark blonde hair naturally.. and I usually get bleach blonde highlights and sometimes lowlights for more dimension. I've been doing it this way for years but I'm getting so sick of the up keep and not to mention the price. I'm also pretty much done with the whole hi light/lowlight thing, and wouldn't mind switching to a solid colour. I'm thinking darker. Probably a golden brown.

I've always thought how great it would be to just use drugstore hair colour both convenience wise, and money wise. I'm just so chicken that it won't turn out the way I want and that I'll ruin my (sorta) healthy hair. I don't want it to be too orange or too dark or too anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm scared! 

So, is there anyone out there who could share their good/bad experiences with at home hair dye with me?

Thanksss!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps.  I'm Canadian.. and we spell colour with a "U" in it..it's not a typo =)


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2008)

I dunno, since you're doing a _major _colour change from blonde to dark, I would get the initial one done at a salon, and then do upkeep maintenance at home with home dyes. If you have naturally blonde hair, the brown might not take as easily, so I'd get it done at a salon first because they can use special dyes that are not readily available in stores. Then you can always use semi-perms or whatever for at home to freshen up the colour.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 29, 2008)

I've always had good experiences using at home dyes, but I've never gone from light to dark with the exception of red to brown.  My best friend is now a hair stylist and she said the box dyes are terrible for your hair-but to be honest, I've never noticed a difference in the health in my  hair when professionally done compared to home dying.  I think it's just super important you really condition the color after home dyes.  I would also suggest getting a trim after home dying.  I think if you found a good dye you will be okay.  I'm not sure about the blondish to golden brown-your highlights might come back through after a few weeks.  I would probably do what Misschievous said just initially.  I was reading in cosmo last night that there's now this product that will remove dark color if you hate it without the damage!  It's worth a shot.


----------



## lainz (May 29, 2008)

box dyes have a tendency to be really red based...even the ashy tones. i would suggest you go to a beauty supply store and mix your own dyes.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I dunno, since you're doing a major colour change from blonde to dark, I would get the initial one done at a salon, and then do upkeep maintenance at home with home dyes. If you have naturally blonde hair, the brown might not take as easily, so I'd get it done at a salon first because they can use special dyes that are not readily available in stores. Then you can always use semi-perms or whatever for at home to freshen up the colour._

 

Yeah, what she said!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (May 30, 2008)

Not sure, but I know that I can never cover the auburn in my hair when I color at home.


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

i'm not a fan of drugstore hair colour at all. you can buy professional dying products at any beauty supply store, all you need is the colour, which will be about 5USD, and the developer, which is usually only 2USD. you just mix them and apply pretty much the same way you apply drugstore colour.


----------



## stacylynne (May 31, 2008)

Me personally, I would stick with the salon. I love my colorist & i'm due to go soon.

I was blonde for the last 10 years. I went back to brunette w/ very subtle highlights just to frame my face. 
Maybe do that & you won't have to goto the salon so often. 
No drugstore brand can beat a good professional. But, this is only my opinion.


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 31, 2008)

I used to go to the salon, but for the money it wasnt worth it. I spent so much at a good salon to do the exact same thing I can do for less than 10 dollars. I wouldnt buy the boxes from the drug store though. If you are going to do it yourself, go to the beauty supply store and pick up the color and developer. They also have these little tubes for about a dollar of this stuff to put in so your hair doesnt look brassy


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 31, 2008)

I always do my hair myself, and I do my friend's hair too.
I used to go to the salon but everytime I come out my hair is SO brassy beyond belief so I always go back and fix it. I think doing it yourself can turn out just as nice as a salon, depending upon the dye you use. I always have good experience with garnier and clairol.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 1, 2008)

i always get my highlights at the salon. i'd never trust myself bleaching my own hair or highlighting it because i can't see the back half of my head lol. for an overall color though, i use drugstore brands. i don't see the point in going to the salon for that since i can do it myself.


----------



## LRG (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice, ladies!!  I think I'm going to go to the salon, like many of you suggested (at least for the initial colour change).  
I'm going tmr! Woohoo!


----------

